# 2,5m SATA-Kabel



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

weis irgendjemand von euch ob es ein 2.5m langes SATA-Kabel gibt (am besten mit Link).
ich brauche ein SATA-Kabel, *kein* eSATA.

mfg Bruecky


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Zumindest eSATA-Kabel gibt es aufgrund der Spezifikation meines Wissens nur bis 2m, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich bei SATA-Kabeln ähnlich verhält.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kaktus (2. Mai 2011)

Maximale Länge für jegliches SATA ist 2m. Danach kann es zu Störungen im Datenfluss kommen, sprich, es kann sein das Daten nicht mehr korrekt übertragen werden. Kurz, du hast keine Möglichkeit so etwas zu besorgen und wenn du dir etwas bastelst, wird es nicht stabil funktionieren.


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

Es gäbe sonst noch die Möglichkeit, einen SATA-Hub zu verwenden. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

Könnten auch 2m reichen, wollte halt nur noch n bisschen luft ^^
hast du nen link zu so nem kabel???


----------



## Kaktus (2. Mai 2011)

Schau dich mal bei Conrad um... die haben eigentlich eine gute Auswahl an Kabeln.


----------



## mmayr (2. Mai 2011)

Was haste denn für ein großes Case? Baust du deine Hardware in den Kühlschrank?


----------



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

hmm...
gibts auch nur kabel/verlängerungen bis 1m

ich kann aber nich kürzer als 2m
brauch des für n blu-ray laufwerk
PC is halt in nem anderen raum
hab ma ne kleine skizze mit paint gemacht

glaubt ihr ich kann die fehler in kauf nehmen???


----------



## ShawnBaalson (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würde das Laufwerk in den PC einbauen und dann ein HDMI Kabel von der GraKa aus legen. Oder ist das unmöglich?


----------



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

des is ja alles schon gemacht aber ich will nich jedes mal wenn ich ne dvd einlegen will in den anderen raum latschen müssen
und dvd player will ich auch keinen hinstellen (soll alles möglichst sauber aussehn)


----------



## kress (2. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem externen USB Laufwerk?
Die Übertragungsrate sollte USB doch mitmachen.
Wenn du schon USB 3.0 hast, umso besser.
Ist aber auch ne ganze Ecke teurer, also solltest du mal überlegen, ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

ich hab ja schon des laufwerk und sata stromkabel hab ich mir selbst zusammengelötet
des Laufwerk is auch schon in die Wand eingebaut ( mit loch und allem) => kann schlecht jetzt noch n USB laufwerk nehmen, sonst is da n fettes loch in der Wand
usb 3.0 hab ich an dem mobo leider nich (an meinem haupt PC auch nich)


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Mai 2011)

Und wie siehts mit einem SATA->USB-adapter aus?
also sowas: DeLOCK Adapter SATA auf USB-B-Buchse - USB-Controller - computeruniverse.net


----------



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

des is n sata slim
aber danke für den tipp
ich hab ma was rausgesucht
SATA ZU USB FESTPLATTEN-KONVERTER im Conrad Online Shop
muss ich des kabel vom netzteil habt noch ma umlöten ^^
werd des noch ma mit meinem vadda besprechen aber ich denk des nehm ich

EDIT: is da des USB Kabel schon dabei???


----------



## Bruecky (2. Mai 2011)

sry erst ma wegen doppelpost

ich hab ma in Wikipedia geschaut: Sata kann nur einen meter lang sein, eSATA 2m, und xSATA 8m
da ich xSATA nuch kenn und glaub ich auch nich hab, hab ichmir ma überlegt n eSATA kabl zu nehmen (2m) und nen adapter von eSATA auf SATA
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004Q86LL4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A1651GI50V8EO
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000VFFB2Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1X0M9U5WW1195

glaubt ihr des könnte so funzn???


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Mai 2011)

Naja ich glaube mit USB wäre es am besten. Der adapter scheint ja nicht mit Strom versorgt zu sein oder so also denke ich, dass es womöglich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Bruecky (3. Mai 2011)

hmmm....
gibts dazu noch andere meinungen ???

PS: wieso muss SATA nur so ne kurze kabellänge unterstützen?!?


----------



## fadade (3. Mai 2011)

Bruecky schrieb:


> hmmm....
> gibts dazu noch andere meinungen ???
> PS: wieso muss SATA nur so ne kurze kabellänge unterstützen?!?


 
tja, da frag mal die Experten, die die SATA-Spezifikationen entworfen haben 

Der Vorschlag mit deinem eSATA-eSATA-Konverter wird übrigens nicht funktinieren, da der Adapter, wie metallsimon schon schrieb, keine externe Stromversorgung hat.
Da würde ich lieber auf USB setzen.
DU kannst ja z.B. deine gelötete Stromversorgung benutzen und ein Sata-Verlängerungskabel auf diese Adapterplatine aus deinem Link stecken. dann kannst du deine Stromversorgung behalten, aber ansonsten halt, lieber USB


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

Bruecky schrieb:


> des is ja alles schon gemacht aber ich will nich jedes mal wenn ich ne dvd einlegen will in den anderen raum latschen müssen
> und dvd player will ich auch keinen hinstellen (soll alles möglichst sauber aussehn)


 das musst du jetzt aber machen, wenn du am pc eine dvd einlegen möchtest 
alternativ hättest du evtl. auch den pc in den tv raum stellen können und dann einfach monitor mit langem kabel, tastatur und maus kabellos oder auch mit langen kabeln rüberlegen.


----------



## Bruecky (16. Mai 2011)

der pc war ja auch erst im wohnzimmer aber meinen eltern war des zu laut und zu groß so nen PC da stehen zu ham XD

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Silverstone SST-LC10S-E Silber ohne Netzteil
des is des gehäuse


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2011)

Prinzipiell würde es mit Adaper auf eSATA usw. gehen, jedoch hat die Sache einen Haken - jeder Steckkontakt bringt eine rel. hohe Dämpfung im Gegensatz zu einem Kabel mit sich.

Sprich es kann funktionieren. 

Was jedoch sicherlich funktioniert ist ein USB->SATA Adapter, hier hast du allein schon beim USB Kabel deine 5m, wobei da der Spannungsfall schon recht hoch ist. 

Wenn dir also ~30MB/s reichen, spricht nichts gegen einen USB Adapter.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (17. Mai 2011)

Die SATA Verlängerung sollte doch reichen 1m SATA + 1m Verlängerung...
Die USB Adapter Lösung geht wohl auch wobei ich da vorher klären würde ob das keine Probleme mit dem Blue Ray Kopierschutz gibt
Dann gäbs noch NAS Lösungen die gehen würden aber die sind zu teuer
Ein neues usb-blue ray Laufwerk zu holen wäre die beste Lösung... da könnte man das Laufwerk sogar hinterm TV verstecken > hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CnMemory DVD-Brenner slimline portable, mit Blu-Ray Lesefunktion (aber kostet halt)

Wenns mit der 1m Verlängerung nicht reicht dann würde ich einfach mal versuchen zu basteln (Kabel aufschneiden und selber verlängern). Die Blue Ray enthält ja keine sensiblen Daten sondern nur den neuesten Hollywood Trash.

Aber bei Allem frag ich mich was so schlimm dran ist 1-2 mal am Abend in den Nebenraum zum Blue Ray wechseln zu gehen. Ich persönlich dackel an so nem Abend 5 mal aufs WC... das ließe sich verbinden


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Keinen DVD Player? aber ein externes Geäuse? Ich glaube da sieht ein Stand Alone doch um einges besser aus. ODER:

Antec Fusion Gehäuse mit FFB Stereo ATX, sieht genial aus und läßt sich beispielsweise per aktuellen ION Plattformen HD-fähig und sehr leise bauen. ca. 500 - 700 Euro, je nach Ausstattung.

Ansonsten, ja zu lange Kabellängen können, gerade wenn interne Kabel ohne EMI außen verlegt werden recht stark gestört werden.


----------



## Bruecky (22. Mai 2011)

den PC hab ich schon fertig da stehn^^
und ich hab auch schon n loch fürs laufwerk in die wand gemacht => kein externes laufwerk

werden den PC jetzt so verschieben, dass auch kürzere kabel reichen (man kommt dann halt nich mehr so gut ran)
werd des kabel nutzen
Wentronic HDD S-ATA Kabel 1,5GBs/3GBs/6GBs 2m schwarz: Amazon.de: DIGI-trend GmbH - Preise inkl. MwSt. - Verkäuferinfo, Widerrufsrecht & Versandkosten unter Verkäufer Hilfe


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

Okay, der Fall kommt in meine "Kuriose Anwendungsgebiete und Umsetzungen" - Kiste^^


----------



## Bruecky (24. Mai 2011)

extravagante ideen brauchen eben extravagante umsetzungen

so und ich hab noch ma 2 bilder gemacht, wie des im Moment aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Ich würde das ja mal direkt für den größten CaseMod Award hier vorschlagen.

PC Gehäuse? Wozu? Ich hab doch Wände^^

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Bruecky (25. Mai 2011)

danke!

nette idee! XD

PS: der DVD-Player kommt i-wann noch weg und wird gegen n AV-Reciver ausgetauscht
warscheinlich der Pioneer VSX-920


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Ich würde es so machen: Sata Kabel vom Brenner zur Wand - USB Hub - Laaaaanges Sata Kabel zum PC


----------



## Bruecky (15. Juni 2011)

haben den PC jetzt näher zum Laufwerk gestellt
vorher war der halt in nem schrank versteckt und jatzt steht der hinter ner tür
man kommt  zwar nich mehr so gut ran aber so hat auch des 2m esata auf sata kabel ausgereicht

danke noch mal an alle für die Hilfe
Bruecky


----------

